# which year s14 to get?



## g200sx (Apr 18, 2003)

i was thinkin of getting a 240sx and wanted to know which year should i get? 
i like the front bumper and headlights of the 97-98. which is better the LE or SE?


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2003)

g200sx said:


> i was thinkin of getting a 240sx and wanted to know which year should i get?
> i like the front bumper and headlights of the 97-98. which is better the LE or SE?


well, the se will probably run ya up a littlemore but either one looks pretty sweet


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

some of the SE's came with LSD


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

and 5x114.3 bolt pattern


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

^^^^ i think that was probably the best thing/difference. LSD didn't really matter since you usually replace it with a better one, anyways, HICAS usually gets disabled. the only other useful thing was the ABS. *shrugs*

i like the S14s better though.


----------



## deezlins (Oct 6, 2003)

which years and models had hicas?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

HICAS was a single option w/ the VLSD. it was offered on SE models..95-98 they're kinda rare..


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

I thought HICAS was only available on S13s...

correct me if i'm wrong...


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

BlueBOB said:


> I thought HICAS was only available on S13s...
> 
> correct me if i'm wrong...


i'm starting to think that too..  sorry but i was just assuming that HICAS was a single option w/ VSLD but that may be the story just w/ s13's..

what i know for a fact is that in S14's, VSLD was a single option w/ ABS


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

heh, yeah the s14 never came with any HICAS.

All s14's are very similar. Only considerable difference, besides styling, is that some 95s came with OBD1 while the latter 95s came with OBD2.


----------



## silzilla (Oct 21, 2003)

You dont have to use only one turbo. I have two turbos still on my RB26 in my 240. I recently got a prototype of the Mckinney mounts so now the engine sits differently than it used to so now I have to change up my down pipe, but it is not that bad. I actually run the downpipe from the first turbo between my frame and the steering linkage. You will have to put a dent in the pipe. It is not so bad.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

Murph said:


> heh, yeah the s14 never came with any HICAS.


cool. good to know. i just assumed. *shrugs*


----------



## MagnaDyne (Aug 6, 2003)

I would go with the 97-98 like this one  

Definitely get the SE if you can.
The SE's came with a "body kit" (side skirts, front lower lip, etc)
LSD
and the 5 lug.

Just a much nicer car over all. Plus, it seems like everyone haas the "bubble eye" 240s


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

not all the SE's came with LSD or ABS, but if it has one, it has the other...

just an FYI


----------



## iLdrifto (Dec 19, 2003)

it all depends what you want to do with it. i bought a 98 s14 couple (base model). my s14 came with: no sunroof, no abs, no stereo, no speaks, no half a$$ lsd, no 16 rims..... basiclly nothing, just the way i wanted it. its lighter then the SE and LE models and perfect for me, since i was going to change every thing any ways. the only thing i wish it had was 5 lug and not 4, have them now but either not cheat. if you are goning to keep it stock and use it for daily driving, get an SE.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

what is this HICAS of which i have heard so much about?


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> what is this HICAS of which i have heard so much about?


 4 wheel steering... it was also on the Z32's but a lot of those guys remove the rear part of the system...


----------

